#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа в Польше Drophan Ling - Stupa w Darnkowie

## Olle

Строительство ступы в Польше:
http://www.khordong.com.pl/stupa.php
Около 17 м высотой, 9х9 м, т.е. 81 кв.м.

----------

Rushny (08.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012)

----------


## Olle

Stupa - stan po zakończeniu tegorocznych prac budowlanych, październik 2011

http://www.khordong.pl/stupa.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=WiFOGuqqvFc

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012)

----------

